# Lehigh Valley PA Racing...Sponsor Update...



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Mister Coney has donated a 50 cent off admission coupon for Sunday's Philadelphia Slot Car Show in Ft. Washington for _all_ participants in tonight's race (for any overnighters remember it's only just shy of an hour due north of the show)....._*THEN*_....between 12 and 1 at the show there will be a special drawing limited to only those who participate in the race _and_ attend the show for a Limited Edition Autoworld AutoFest Mister Coney Javelin, #49 of 100 made! How cool is that! A *Big Thank You* goes out to Mister Coney for this and for all the work he does in putting these shows together! 










Also...
As many of you may have seen on the boards it looks like we have a new vendor in our midst, Mr. Chad Whitenight himself (aka ubetrbqwik) who will be set up at the Ft. Washington show.









Rumor has it that he may be throwing a prize or two our way for Saturday's race on behalf of his new venture....thanks Chad and good luck (good luck racin' too, 'specially if you're next to me :devil: )

Both guys deserve a big Thumbs Up









Thank you both for supporting this great little hobby of ours! Let's do our best to support everyone who makes this hobby fun!


----------

